# Any vet recommendations for Seattle area?



## kat325 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, :wave:

I am currently preparing for the homecoming of my havanese puppy in September. However, I am still trying to find the right professionals for my puppy's care team  , including a vet, groomer, and trainers. I wanted to know if anyone, who lives in the greater Seattle or Bellevue area, has a vet, groomer, or training site they would recommend! 

Kathleen


----------



## Tracy Woo (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Kathleen! I am in the Woodinville eastside area. Would love to get our pups together. My Bonita is 6 months old. I have not found a great groomer. I keep my dogs in full coat so it is harder to find someone willing to work with that. My friend who has small dogs loved her grooomer at Petco. She had given me her card but had not used her because she was too far away from me. Her name is Julie at Petco in Kirkland. They loved, loved, loved her. I also know of a Havanese only groomer. Her name is Mitzie I believe. She is a breeder and a groomer. You can find her and all kinds of local help at Cascade Havanese Club. They are local and very wonderful helpful people. Google the name and it will pop up. I have much experience using training facilities as well. I can give you options. Would like to send private message so that we can contact but have not figured out how to do that yet in this site. Can you figure out how we can contact? So happy for your new puppy love. Tracy


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I do Ceylon's grooming myself but I love love love his vet, Dr. Vincenzi at the North Seattle Veterinary Clinic. None of my pets have been seen by either of the other two vets there but I have heard great things about them as well. Basically, Dr. Vincenzi really listens to me. When I said that I didn't want to give Ceylon the Lepto vaccination (not really recommended for Havs) he said, well, I don't think you have to worry about Ceylon reacting to it but I understand your concerns - and that was that, he never brought it up again! Same with when I wanted to wait 3 weeks after Cey's regular shots to get his rabies vaccination. When our pet rats (long ago passed away, both of them) were sick, he handled them with the greatest care. He even called me a week later - on a Saturday! - to see how they were doing! So, I very much recommend the North Seattle Vet Clinic...


----------



## kat325 (Aug 8, 2011)

heatherk said:


> I didn't want to give Ceylon the Lepto vaccination (not really recommended for Havs) he said, well, I don't think you have to worry about Ceylon reacting to it but I understand your concerns - and that was that


I have been reading about different vaccines but have not been able to find anything specific to the Havanese breed. Do you have any links or resources regarding the Lepto vaccination and the Havanese breed?

Thanks!
Kathleen


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

kat325 said:


> I have been reading about different vaccines but have not been able to find anything specific to the Havanese breed. Do you have any links or resources regarding the Lepto vaccination and the Havanese breed?
> 
> Thanks!
> Kathleen


http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14640

Note that the decision to give any vaccination is a personal one, and should be discussed with your dog's vet. In other words, I am not saying you shouldn't give it (nor am I saying you should). Reasons *for* giving it are if you live where there are lots of wild animals, or in a city where you can be fined for not having it, etc. Do your own research and discuss it with your vet. Jean Dodd's advice, however, is hard to blithely ignore, as she is the premier resource on dog health.


----------



## dapupster (Oct 31, 2010)

kat325 said:


> Hello everyone, :wave:
> 
> I am currently preparing for the homecoming of my havanese puppy in September. However, I am still trying to find the right professionals for my puppy's care team  , including a vet, groomer, and trainers. I wanted to know if anyone, who lives in the greater Seattle or Bellevue area, has a vet, groomer, or training site they would recommend!
> 
> Kathleen


Hi Kathleen, congratulations on your upcoming Hav baby! We're currently preparing for our second Havanese (yay!!), and when I saw your note I had two thoughts - we would love to get together with you (and any/all of the Seattle area Havanese), and re: groomers - we love our local Aussie Petmobile - she comes to our door, grooms one on one, she is so kind and gentle, Spencer doesn't mind going with her for his grooming. We have kept his coat long, and it doesn't phase Ana at all.

The thing about these Petmobiles is - they are independently owned franchises, so the one in your area will be owned by a different groomer....but it may be worth a try.

There was also a lady on the eastside (Redmond) I met at a kids tumbling gym...she seemed very capable, and didn't mind the longer coat...will try to find her contact info.

Best of luck and well wishes your way!

Kate

p.s. I would love to hear more about the training facilities, Tracy...we can pm each other by clicking on our user name, the dropdown gives an option to send a private message...going to try to send one off to you now.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

dapupster said:


> Hi Kathleen, congratulations on your upcoming Hav baby! We're currently preparing for our second Havanese (yay!!), and when I saw your note I had two thoughts - we would love to get together with you (and any/all of the Seattle area Havanese),


We're in Seattle! Let's all meet up some time!!!

There's actually also a couple of Havanese Meetup groups here...


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Kathleen,
We are in Seattle too! I only have a recommendation on trainers for you. We took Caya to Ahimsa Dog Training in the Ballard area (not sure if you are in the city or not) but she loved it and responded really well. They recommend clicker training and the use of positive training only. We still take her to their play groups periodically. As far as grooming, we have tried several places, but prefer to groom her ourselves, even though it is a lot of work. Congratulations on getting your new puppy!


----------



## kat325 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips! We will definitely check the recommendations out!  As far as meeting, that would be great! We are picking up our puppy on the 9th. I have to check with the breeder regarding how many series of vaccinations (and which ones) he had completed. After I find out the vaccination status, I would love to set up a play date. I will keep you all posted! :grouphug:


----------

